# Sudden Loss of Power to PC - Not Starting Now



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

On Saturday I hit the circuit breaker while my computer was running. Once I turned the breaker back on and tried starting up the PC, nothing happened. Once every 5 or so attempts at hitting the power button the fans would spin for less than a second but then immedaitely stop. I don't have any additional hardware to work with for troubleshooting purposes so I was hoping to try to narrow the problem down as much as possible before going out and purchasing new hardware. My assumption is it is either the mobo, the CPU or the powersupply. Here are the specs:

CPU: (939-pin) AMD ATHLON64 3000+ CPU
HDD: 160GB 7200 RPM ATA 100 HARD DRIVE
MOTHERBOARD: (Sckt939)MSI K8N NEO4-F nForce4 Chipset SATA Raid PCI-E
MEMORY: 1024 MB (512MBx2) PC3200 400MHz Dual Channel DDR MEMORY (Corsair Value RAM)
POWERSUPPLY: 400 WATT PS2 ATX 12V
VIDEO: NVIDIA Geforce 6600 256MB 16X PCI EXPRESS VIDEO CARD


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Try this:
Remove power cord. And after about 10 minutes plug it in and give it a try.

Also when the cord is out, press the power button a few times to remove any power from the system.


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response but still no luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks like another power supply around the 550-650w
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Ordered a powersupply, hopefully it'll be a quick and easy swap.


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I received and installed the powersupply and got the fans spinning but unfortunately my HDD isn't. Didn't have time to mess with it last night but will take some time after work to look at it again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can see the h/d in the bios,check the plugs on the ide cable you may have dislodged one fitting the power supply
check everything else is also secure


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

It doesn't even get to the BIOS. Actually it doesn't do anything. Just a blank screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reseat the ram
reset the cmos
it sounds like you have knocked something installing the psu


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Tried reseating everything and still no luck. I got it down to just keyboard, mouse, 1 stick of memory (tried each stick), video card and HDD and the only thing that shows sign of life is the video cards integrated fan. There is a green light on the MOBO that is also showing lit but everything else seems to be out for lunch. When powering on it doesnt make any noise or display anything on the screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check that you have no swollen or leaking capacitors on the m/b
take the m/b out of the case and examine both sides carefully for any damage


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nothing I could see.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if your cpu fan is not turning the computer will not start
check the cpu is seated ok and thefan connected to right place
set it up out of the case with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if it will give post


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Gah...nothing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the cpu fan spinning


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yea...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like it has caused a surge and taken either the m/b or the cpu or both with it
can you get your local computer shop to test them
when you were starting it out of the case 
were you starting it by touching the 2 pins on the motherboard for a fraction of a second,with a small screwdriver to eliminate a faulty case switch being the problem


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yea I read a few posts about it earlier today so was following them. Just curious, what do they do to test boards and CPU's? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just set it up on the bench with known working parts
most will do it for free if you indicate you are going to buy the replacement from them
youcan do it yourself if you have a spare m/b and cpu


----------



## cjk164 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahh ok. Thanks again. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------

